# How does each type act around their crush?



## mushr00m

I suspect this strategy of finding the woman would fit an NT down to the ground.


----------



## Dauntless

mushr00m said:


> I suspect this strategy of finding the woman would fit an NT down to the ground.


Dear mushr00m, this was one of the most perfect applications of a clip I've seen here. 

Massive kudos! roud:


----------



## mushr00m

Dauntless said:


> Dear mushr00m, this was one of the most perfect applications of a clip I've seen here.
> 
> Massive kudos! roud:


If there ever existed the perfect love formula...xD


----------



## mariahgirl24

Randroth said:


> If I'm around my crush, I'll grunt twice in response to her instead of just once. If she's particularly cute I might even grunt three times.


Lol! XD


----------



## 66393

Lets just say bad to save myself from a paragraph of embarrassment.


----------



## Kebachi

Added mine in italics

*ISTJ*
I obviously can't talk for everyone, but I just try to be perfect around them, and sooner or later I try to flirt, but if I don't get the wanted response, I just wait for her to do the next move, if she doesn't, I say screw that, and go into romantic/sexual fantasy mode. - Stanly

*ISTP*


*ISFP*
I stare. Quite a lot. Se means I get easily captivated by their beauty, so usually I find myself staring at them (typically from the back) and just admiring their appearance in general. Typically I won't say anything, though - I try to avoid starting a conversation with them if they don't appear interested in me at the present moment. As soon as they look at me, smile and say something, though. I spring into conversation mode. We don't really know how to flirt, however, and usually end up not making any advances at all or making strange gestures (if you find someone poking you or constantly fiddling with your hair, you might have an ISFP crush). I'm pretty shy and don't want to make the first move out of fear of rejection, or making them feel awkward. - Kitzara

I would always let my SO know how beautiful she was,how her precious eyes stare at my soul,and pretty cheesy comments like that lol.
Speaking for myself. - LostWorld

*ISFJ*


*INFJ*
As an INFJ, I am typically quieter around my crush, but I try to act confident to make my crush like me back. I use my Ni to positively vision me and my crush doing stuff, and because I use this Ni for good rather than worrying, my crush usually quickly attracts to my charming personality. However, and this doesn't just speak for crushes, if someone doesn't like me back, I'm NOT going to put effort in. As an Ni, I usually let others put more effort in conversations, if they don't, I'm certainly not going to. I guess that's where INFJs and ENFJs differentiate too. - Tatl33

So much over thinking! I think if I could relax I'd probably be funnier, friendlier and potentially more charming. I'm not bad at flirting, and I think i pick up on hints that someone is flirting with me pretty easy. Unfortunately event he slightest of actions and words end up being over analyzed until the point where they make me paranoid sometimes. When i can finally step out of my head, It takes me a while to get back into normal conversation flow. I hardly ever make the first move, unless I'm completely certain that the result will be positive (but again because of my over thinking I'm never sure!). I try to be around them as much as possible so if they want to talk to me they can, but don't really initiate conversation as much. I tend to avoid staring because I think it has too much potential to seem creepy. I also avoid prolonged eye contact because that tends me make me feel uncomfortable haha (but I think that's just me). I work at a slow pace, but act out suddenly if I feel the moment is right and the feelings are requited. - Ljubavivino

_I over-think and analyze everything about my crush and (I'm embarrassed to admit it) damn near act like an over-excitable puppy. I try to hide my feelings and play it cool, but that never seems to work out. I'm also clumsier then normal which sucks because I try really hard to seem physically powerful and admirable. I show off my intellectual and humorous side, but instead of being charming I probably over do it by being too intense. It's hard to dial it back when I feel so invigorated though. In summation I oddly enough become a flashy, albeit clumsy, show off - Kebachi_

*INFP*
I'm obviously very shy as most INFPs are. I've heard most INFPs won't make the first move, they'll just give out subtle hints. It's difficult for me to take initiative, but if I feel strongly about it and am hopeful, I will almost always do something about it. No matter how weird that something is. We will go to drastic and often unordinary illogical measures for love.
Most INFPs develop feelings before they know the person very well. In this case I will shoot constant glances. If I'm getting to know you I will make small talk even though I abhor small talk (as most INFPs do.) If you're a friend I will enjoy your company until I just can't take it anymore and explode with a confession of love.
Most likely INFPs will try to give signs of their feelings because "I like you." - is a very difficult thing to say. You can also guarantee we will be 100% up-front and truthful in any kind of romantic situation. - Existentialismz

I will attempt to 'flirt' but the only person the flirting is obvious to is myself! And yes the frequent 'glances' are the definite give away, but I would also think of anything to start a conversation with, (which normally ends up being completely bizarre ) so there's a good clue too! - AnnieeBubble

I haven't had many deep crushes, but I can say this: At first, I try really hard to hide my feelings until I know the person really well, and then I slowly let my affection show. I smile and laugh a lot when I talk to my crush, but I think that I kind of do that to everyone... we always seem to gravitate towards each other when we're in the same room... and I glance in his direction a lot, but only if I'm sure he's not paying attention. If anyone asks me about my romantic feelings, I usually change the subject quickly unless I'm with someone that I trust completely, which is very rare.

So basically, I'm really slow to open up, but when I do I give warm signs and leave the rest up to the other person. Not the most efficient way... I hope I can overcome this, because I know not every guy is completely comfortable initiating things, but I'm not really comfortable showing anything more than friendly feelings at this point.

*INTP*
I'm usually very hyper critical towards my crush and offstandish. Words don't come out of my mouth the same way they sound in my head and the tendency to second guess myself skyrockets. I suppose my hostility is a defence mechanism, but I warm up pretty quickly if she's friendly despite that fact (almost instantaneously if we share a mutual friend). - Noman Nescio

INTP here, and it depends on how familiar I am with the crush:
Unfamiliar: Either observe from afar, or try to talk to her. When I try to talk to her, my brain freezes, I lose all my wits and can't talk at all.
Familiar: Show no normal sign of attraction. However, I would endlessly make fun of her in a loving yet sarcastic way. Thus, I show my attraction by doing what a 3rd grade boy does, throw rocks at my crush until she notices me. Never works btw. - alphacat

Awkward as fuck, unless I know they like me too. - Dashing

Act? I don’t know how to act. Basically, I act different from normal–usually by avoiding. - Tom K

*INTJ*
When I'm around I guy I like I'm very observant and almost obsessively stalker-ish. I usually don't do the direct-approach especially if I'm not sure if he likes me or not. I watch him from afar, see what he likes, remember details about him. I usually can't keep his eye if I don't think he likes me, if he does like me, then I instinctively don't look away until he does. If we're sitting down in a room my gaze will flit over to his to see what he's doing/looking. No matter where he is/what he's doing I always know where he is/what he's up to. I will touch occasionally but only when I have absolute reason to. I generally won't sit next to him unless there's no other available seat, or he's the only person I know in that group. I've been tempted to do the cold-shoulder but I never have, simply because I want to be there for him when no one else is. I don't jump on every chance to talk to him, but I do tease/mock or pokingly make fun of him. It's a bonus when he does it back. If he does something like pick on his little sister I always abuse him verbally. (Feminism sticking it's head up) Really, the only way he would know is if I told him/he asked me. I try to be a trustworthy, reliable, stable and serious person yet have a foxy side I reveal sometimes. For me, mysterious is the way to go. I never reveal all about me but I'll ask him things about himself. Plus being around him makes me unusually happy, and I make an extra effort to reach out to people and be more interactive because of him. - VoiceOfSilver

I suppose INTJs avoid direct eye or any physical contact with the person and appear as if they do not like the person when they do. It's a complex feeling that is not easily understood, from what I've gathered. As well to the other types, I can't speak for them. I have seen variations that might vary and interrupt with the result.
- Intjmax

*ENTJ*


*ENTP*
I typically evaluate the situation and try to emphasize being confident, well-spoken, and humorous. Smiling often and genuinely is key, as well as being sincere in praise and positive comments. I'll often make physical contact with the person, look them in the eye, and gravitate towards them in any social situation. Even if I'm not in direct contact with the person, I'll be sure to situate myself where my crush can see/hear me in order to subconsciously ingrain my presence into her mind. I tend to be very flirty, and try to act like the perfect man who's intelligent, comedic, authentic, gentlemanly, and generally positive. - Goooseeey

*ENFP*
Since I'm this type, I'll start! I am usually very friendly, and I try to remain so when chatting with the person I like. I can sometimes become more reserved though, which is easy to spot compared to my natural -they-think-I'm-flirting-but-I'm-really not attitude. Oh, and I stare... A LOT. - Maddygirl4932

Yes, I am usually friendly. Generally, I just try and be around that person a lot, although not to the point of, "Yeah, I'm totally stalking you." I don't necessarily flirt, either... Mainly, I try and get to know the person really well because I think they're so interesting. I tend to give that person more and listen more attentively to what they're saying. - JuliaBell

When I have a crush, it tends to happen without need for explanation or prior frame of reference, nothing to relate to except the feeling of total fascination and the good vibes the other person triggers in my soul. It goes beyond the belief that someone is really interesting or worthy of my attention. I tend to create 'possible worlds' in our conversations and see how much the person I have a crush on is willing to relate to it and develop it further. Any response will do, getting feedback is enough. If the person is willing to join me on a journey like that which basically comes out of the blue, then it gives me a chance to really get to know the other person and get a feel on what they consider important in life and what inspires them. There usually are no wrong answers, just possibilities that deserve further exploration. In my mind it tends to create a bubble that inflates the unexplainable feelings I have for the other person. The bubble usually bursts either when there's no more further space to explore or when the persons behavior eventually contradicts the fantasy world I thought we had constructed together. I tend to get carried away in situations like that. In my mind I expand on a dream world in which I lured the other person in. It happens a lot and I know it's a self-defeating approach but I can't help myself ... in case of a crush. - dab

I talk to everyone else in the room. I shut up and try to act casual around said person. When I work up the courage, I may say something... that will likely end up with me looking socially awkward. And so I retreat to shutting up. - n.yumikim

*ENFJ*
I usually know right away. theres just SOMETHING that my intuition processes before my brain takes fully comprehends my attraction and i waaaaaaaaaant!!! something is gonna happen. because it HAS TO HAPPEN. i see, and i want so if your gonna love-why not go all the way? do whatever it takes (but obviously without being creepy    i hold off my flirting until i assess the situation and the person. then i coyly become that. little by little i find out what the object of my affection likes and interersts are, slowly but surely weasel my way into their heart <3

*ESFJ*


*ESFP*


*ESTP


ESTJ *When I find myself attracted or have a crush on someone I just make a point to spend more time with that person and be more attentive than I normally would. As a female I feel more comfortable if the man asks me out on a date but if things aren't progressing the way I would like I will ask them out if I think they are interested and are just to shy.


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Most INFPs develop feelings before they know the person very well. In this case I will shoot constant glances. If I'm getting to know you I will make small talk even though I abhor small talk (as most INFPs do.) If you're a friend I will enjoy your company until I just can't take it anymore and explode with a confession of love.
Most likely INFPs will try to give signs of their feelings because "I like you." - is a very difficult thing to say. You can also guarentee we will be 100% up-front and truthful in any kind of romantic situation.


This times a million


----------



## The Chameleon

ENTP -- I'm about as obvious as it gets when I have a crush on someone. I'm super flirty, I blush a lot, and I usually tend to look at them/search for them in the room. I usually don't make a lot of physical contact, because I'm kind of afraid they'll flinch or move away or something and I'll look like a weirdo. Also, I'm usually more feminine if I'm crushing on a guy, and more masculine if I'm crushing on a girl.


----------



## mikan

I STARE A LOT.
I just want to sit there and look at them forever.

Now I never had a crush in my life before, but I just love to look at pretty people.


----------



## inregardstomyself

ESFJ - I don't think we have many responses from us yet. I'm probably the worst representative for this question, because I'm terrible when it comes to romance. But I'm basically myself x 100, and if you know me, you'd know that my personality by itself is already a lot, so magnifying that even more makes things pretty intense.

But I'm basically extra bubbly, extra smiley etc. I'll laugh at almost everything you say and basically every other sentence is me trying to crack a joke. The problem though is because I'm already a pretty friendly and energetic person, I've been told most people can't really tell the difference between when I'm into them and when I'm just being myself. Ironically, when I'm just being friendly/polite and have absolutely zero interest in the person, they think I'm like in love with them -___________________- (how conceited)

I'm sure most ESFJs are probably more suave and alluring than I though.


----------



## TheINFJ

Usually awkward at first...not shy like I used to be, but awkward can be just as bad because I often say slightly odd things. Usually though if I see her frequently, conversation becomes less awkward and more natural.


----------



## Peabody000

i usually wait and see who this person actually is. I think most of my crushes (or curiosity) start developing if the other person shows interest in me first, and it gets even stronger if we understand each other. I usually act like my regular self because I want to get to know them, be comfortable around each other, have fun, and laugh.


----------



## KanRen

Complete Response List
​ISTJ
I obviously can't talk for everyone, but I just try to be perfect around them, and sooner or later I try to flirt, but if I don't get the wanted response, I just wait for her to do the next move, if she doesn't, I say screw that, and go into romantic/sexual fantasy mode. - Stanly

ISTP

ISFP
I stare. Quite a lot. Se means I get easily captivated by their beauty, so usually I find myself staring at them (typically from the back) and just admiring their appearance in general. Typically I won't say anything, though - I try to avoid starting a conversation with them if they don't appear interested in me at the present moment. As soon as they look at me, smile and say something, though. I spring into conversation mode. We don't really know how to flirt, however, and usually end up not making any advances at all or making strange gestures (if you find someone poking you or constantly fiddling with your hair, you might have an ISFP crush). I'm pretty shy and don't want to make the first move out of fear of rejection, or making them feel awkward. - Kitzara

I would always let my SO know how beautiful she was,how her precious eyes stare at my soul,and pretty cheesy comments like that lol.
Speaking for myself. - LostWorld

ISFJ

INFJ
As an INFJ, I am typically quieter around my crush, but I try to act confident to make my crush like me back. I use my Ni to positively vision me and my crush doing stuff, and because I use this Ni for good rather than worrying, my crush usually quickly attracts to my charming personality. However, and this doesn't just speak for crushes, if someone doesn't like me back, I'm NOT going to put effort in. As an Ni, I usually let others put more effort in conversations, if they don't, I'm certainly not going to. I guess that's where INFJs and ENFJs differentiate too. - Tatl33

So much over thinking! I think if I could relax I'd probably be funnier, friendlier and potentially more charming. I'm not bad at flirting, and I think i pick up on hints that someone is flirting with me pretty easy. Unfortunately event he slightest of actions and words end up being over analyzed until the point where they make me paranoid sometimes. When i can finally step out of my head, It takes me a while to get back into normal conversation flow. I hardly ever make the first move, unless I'm completely certain that the result will be positive (but again because of my over thinking I'm never sure!). I try to be around them as much as possible so if they want to talk to me they can, but don't really initiate conversation as much. I tend to avoid staring because I think it has too much potential to seem creepy. I also avoid prolonged eye contact because that tends me make me feel uncomfortable haha (but I think that's just me). I work at a slow pace, but act out suddenly if I feel the moment is right and the feelings are requited. - Ljubavivino

I over-think and analyze everything about my crush and (I'm embarrassed to admit it) damn near act like an over-excitable puppy. I try to hide my feelings and play it cool, but that never seems to work out. I'm also clumsier then normal which sucks because I try really hard to seem physically powerful and admirable. I show off my intellectual and humorous side, but instead of being charming I probably over do it by being too intense. It's hard to dial it back when I feel so invigorated though. In summation I oddly enough become a flashy, albeit clumsy, show off-Kebachi

Usually awkward at first...not shy like I used to be, but awkward can be just as bad because I often say slightly odd things. Usually though if I see her frequently, conversation becomes less awkward and more natural.-TheINFJ

INFP
I'm obviously very shy as most INFPs are. I've heard most INFPs won't make the first move, they'll just give out subtle hints. It's difficult for me to take initiative, but if I feel strongly about it and am hopeful, I will almost always do something about it. No matter how weird that something is. We will go to drastic and often unordinary illogical measures for love.
Most INFPs develop feelings before they know the person very well. In this case I will shoot constant glances. If I'm getting to know you I will make small talk even though I abhor small talk (as most INFPs do.) If you're a friend I will enjoy your company until I just can't take it anymore and explode with a confession of love.
Most likely INFPs will try to give signs of their feelings because "I like you." - is a very difficult thing to say. You can also guarantee we will be 100% up-front and truthful in any kind of romantic situation. - Existentialismz

I will attempt to 'flirt' but the only person the flirting is obvious to is myself! And yes the frequent 'glances' are the definite give away, but I would also think of anything to start a conversation with, (which normally ends up being completely bizarre ) so there's a good clue too! - AnnieeBubble

I haven't had many deep crushes, but I can say this: At first, I try really hard to hide my feelings until I know the person really well, and then I slowly let my affection show. I smile and laugh a lot when I talk to my crush, but I think that I kind of do that to everyone... we always seem to gravitate towards each other when we're in the same room... and I glance in his direction a lot, but only if I'm sure he's not paying attention. If anyone asks me about my romantic feelings, I usually change the subject quickly unless I'm with someone that I trust completely, which is very rare.

So basically, I'm really slow to open up, but when I do I give warm signs and leave the rest up to the other person. Not the most efficient way... I hope I can overcome this, because I know not every guy is completely comfortable initiating things, but I'm not really comfortable showing anything more than friendly feelings at this point.

Most INFPs develop feelings before they know the person very well. In this case I will shoot constant glances. If I'm getting to know you I will make small talk even though I abhor small talk (as most INFPs do.) If you're a friend I will enjoy your company until I just can't take it anymore and explode with a confession of love.
Most likely INFPs will try to give signs of their feelings because "I like you." - is a very difficult thing to say. You can also guarentee we will be 100% up-front and truthful in any kind of romantic situation.-ShatteredHeart

INTP
I'm usually very hyper critical towards my crush and offstandish. Words don't come out of my mouth the same way they sound in my head and the tendency to second guess myself skyrockets. I suppose my hostility is a defence mechanism, but I warm up pretty quickly if she's friendly despite that fact (almost instantaneously if we share a mutual friend). - Noman Nescio

INTP here, and it depends on how familiar I am with the crush:
Unfamiliar: Either observe from afar, or try to talk to her. When I try to talk to her, my brain freezes, I lose all my wits and can't talk at all.
Familiar: Show no normal sign of attraction. However, I would endlessly make fun of her in a loving yet sarcastic way. Thus, I show my attraction by doing what a 3rd grade boy does, throw rocks at my crush until she notices me. Never works btw. - alphacat

Awkward as fuck, unless I know they like me too. - Dashing

Act? I don’t know how to act. Basically, I act different from normal–usually by avoiding. - Tom K

i usually wait and see who this person actually is. I think most of my crushes (or curiosity) start developing if the other person shows interest in me first, and it gets even stronger if we understand each other. I usually act like my regular self because I want to get to know them, be comfortable around each other, have fun, and laugh.-Peabody000

INTJ
When I'm around I guy I like I'm very observant and almost obsessively stalker-ish. I usually don't do the direct-approach especially if I'm not sure if he likes me or not. I watch him from afar, see what he likes, remember details about him. I usually can't keep his eye if I don't think he likes me, if he does like me, then I instinctively don't look away until he does. If we're sitting down in a room my gaze will flit over to his to see what he's doing/looking. No matter where he is/what he's doing I always know where he is/what he's up to. I will touch occasionally but only when I have absolute reason to. I generally won't sit next to him unless there's no other available seat, or he's the only person I know in that group. I've been tempted to do the cold-shoulder but I never have, simply because I want to be there for him when no one else is. I don't jump on every chance to talk to him, but I do tease/mock or pokingly make fun of him. It's a bonus when he does it back. If he does something like pick on his little sister I always abuse him verbally. (Feminism sticking it's head up) Really, the only way he would know is if I told him/he asked me. I try to be a trustworthy, reliable, stable and serious person yet have a foxy side I reveal sometimes. For me, mysterious is the way to go. I never reveal all about me but I'll ask him things about himself. Plus being around him makes me unusually happy, and I make an extra effort to reach out to people and be more interactive because of him. - VoiceOfSilver

I suppose INTJs avoid direct eye or any physical contact with the person and appear as if they do not like the person when they do. It's a complex feeling that is not easily understood, from what I've gathered. As well to the other types, I can't speak for them. I have seen variations that might vary and interrupt with the result.
- Intjmax

ENTJ

ENTP
I typically evaluate the situation and try to emphasize being confident, well-spoken, and humorous. Smiling often and genuinely is key, as well as being sincere in praise and positive comments. I'll often make physical contact with the person, look them in the eye, and gravitate towards them in any social situation. Even if I'm not in direct contact with the person, I'll be sure to situate myself where my crush can see/hear me in order to subconsciously ingrain my presence into her mind. I tend to be very flirty, and try to act like the perfect man who's intelligent, comedic, authentic, gentlemanly, and generally positive. - Goooseeey

I'm about as obvious as it gets when I have a crush on someone. I'm super flirty, I blush a lot, and I usually tend to look at them/search for them in the room. I usually don't make a lot of physical contact, because I'm kind of afraid they'll flinch or move away or something and I'll look like a weirdo. Also, I'm usually more feminine if I'm crushing on a guy, and more masculine if I'm crushing on a girl.-Morfinyon

ENFP
Since I'm this type, I'll start! I am usually very friendly, and I try to remain so when chatting with the person I like. I can sometimes become more reserved though, which is easy to spot compared to my natural -they-think-I'm-flirting-but-I'm-really not attitude. Oh, and I stare... A LOT. - Maddygirl4932

Yes, I am usually friendly. Generally, I just try and be around that person a lot, although not to the point of, "Yeah, I'm totally stalking you." I don't necessarily flirt, either... Mainly, I try and get to know the person really well because I think they're so interesting. I tend to give that person more and listen more attentively to what they're saying. - JuliaBell

When I have a crush, it tends to happen without need for explanation or prior frame of reference, nothing to relate to except the feeling of total fascination and the good vibes the other person triggers in my soul. It goes beyond the belief that someone is really interesting or worthy of my attention. I tend to create 'possible worlds' in our conversations and see how much the person I have a crush on is willing to relate to it and develop it further. Any response will do, getting feedback is enough. If the person is willing to join me on a journey like that which basically comes out of the blue, then it gives me a chance to really get to know the other person and get a feel on what they consider important in life and what inspires them. There usually are no wrong answers, just possibilities that deserve further exploration. In my mind it tends to create a bubble that inflates the unexplainable feelings I have for the other person. The bubble usually bursts either when there's no more further space to explore or when the persons behavior eventually contradicts the fantasy world I thought we had constructed together. I tend to get carried away in situations like that. In my mind I expand on a dream world in which I lured the other person in. It happens a lot and I know it's a self-defeating approach but I can't help myself ... in case of a crush. - dab

I talk to everyone else in the room. I shut up and try to act casual around said person. When I work up the courage, I may say something... that will likely end up with me looking socially awkward. And so I retreat to shutting up. - n.yumikim

ENFJ
I usually know right away. theres just SOMETHING that my intuition processes before my brain takes fully comprehends my attraction and i waaaaaaaaaant!!! something is gonna happen. because it HAS TO HAPPEN. i see, and i want so if your gonna love-why not go all the way? do whatever it takes (but obviously without being creepy    i hold off my flirting until i assess the situation and the person. then i coyly become that. little by little i find out what the object of my affection likes and interersts are, slowly but surely weasel my way into their heart <3

ESFJ
I don't think we have many responses from us yet. I'm probably the worst representative for this question, because I'm terrible when it comes to romance. But I'm basically myself x 100, and if you know me, you'd know that my personality by itself is already a lot, so magnifying that even more makes things pretty intense.

ESFP

ESTP

ESTJ
When I find myself attracted or have a crush on someone I just make a point to spend more time with that person and be more attentive than I normally would. As a female I feel more comfortable if the man asks me out on a date but if things aren't progressing the way I would like I will ask them out if I think they are interested and are just to shy.


----------



## Swelly

As an ENTP I fuck on the first date.


----------



## KanRen

Swelly said:


> As an ENTP I fuck on the first date.


Na, ENTPs are fun people with equal dating capacity. Kramer all the way! :tongue:


----------



## Rushtallica

@KanRen If this is accurate, an INTJ likes me. BTW, the INTP one is quite accurate, actually.


----------



## SmashingAllMyWindows

INTP
I'm usually very hyper critical towards my crush and offstandish. Words don't come out of my mouth the same way they sound in my head and the tendency to second guess myself skyrockets. I suppose my hostility is a defence mechanism, but I warm up pretty quickly if she's friendly despite that fact (almost instantaneously if we share a mutual friend). - Noman Nescio

INTP here, and it depends on how familiar I am with the crush:
Unfamiliar: Either observe from afar, or try to talk to her. When I try to talk to her, my brain freezes, I lose all my wits and can't talk at all.
Familiar: Show no normal sign of attraction. However, I would endlessly make fun of her in a loving yet sarcastic way. Thus, I show my attraction by doing what a 3rd grade boy does, throw rocks at my crush until she notices me. Never works btw. - alphacat

Awkward as fuck, unless I know they like me too. - Dashing

Act? I don’t know how to act. Basically, I act different from normal–usually by avoiding. - Tom K

I usually wait and see who this person actually is. I think most of my crushes (or curiosity) start developing if the other person shows interest in me first, and it gets even stronger if we understand each other. I usually act like my regular self because I want to get to know them, be comfortable around each other, have fun, and laugh.-Peabody000

I usually just awkwardly look from afar and wait for some natural opportunity to talk, at which case I'll say some rambling nonsense, stutter, and try to salvage myself with a ham-fisted joke. As I get more comfortable with them I'll usually try to ask there opinion on some ethical dilemmas, philosophical ponderings and try to get a grasp on their political and religious philosophies, while of course ~~trying~~ to tell jokes, and failing. Most INTP's I know just act goofy as well, and will try to probe their opinions when they feel comfortable. The real sign is: are they trying to have deep conversation? Is so they probably like you somewhat. -SmashingAllMyWindows


----------



## Namtab102

Nomen Nescio said:


> I'm usually very hyper critical towards my crush and offstandish. Words don't come out of my mouth the same way they sound in my head and the tendency to second guess myself skyrockets. I suppose my hostility is a defense mechanism, but I warm up pretty quickly if she's friendly despite that fact (almost instantaneously if we share a mutual friend).


Well, now I know what type my crush is!

I tend to be as open and engaging as possible... friendly or difficult or whatever she happens to respond to... and I try to involve her in what I'm doing or what's going on as much as possible. And any attention she throws my way, I will return enthusiastically.


----------



## Swelly

Complete Response List
​ISTJ
I obviously can't talk for everyone, but I just try to be perfect around them, and sooner or later I try to flirt, but if I don't get the wanted response, I just wait for her to do the next move, if she doesn't, I say screw that, and go into romantic/sexual fantasy mode. - Stanly

ISTP

ISFP
I stare. Quite a lot. Se means I get easily captivated by their beauty, so usually I find myself staring at them (typically from the back) and just admiring their appearance in general. Typically I won't say anything, though - I try to avoid starting a conversation with them if they don't appear interested in me at the present moment. As soon as they look at me, smile and say something, though. I spring into conversation mode. We don't really know how to flirt, however, and usually end up not making any advances at all or making strange gestures (if you find someone poking you or constantly fiddling with your hair, you might have an ISFP crush). I'm pretty shy and don't want to make the first move out of fear of rejection, or making them feel awkward. - Kitzara

I would always let my SO know how beautiful she was,how her precious eyes stare at my soul,and pretty cheesy comments like that lol.
Speaking for myself. - LostWorld

ISFJ

INFJ
As an INFJ, I am typically quieter around my crush, but I try to act confident to make my crush like me back. I use my Ni to positively vision me and my crush doing stuff, and because I use this Ni for good rather than worrying, my crush usually quickly attracts to my charming personality. However, and this doesn't just speak for crushes, if someone doesn't like me back, I'm NOT going to put effort in. As an Ni, I usually let others put more effort in conversations, if they don't, I'm certainly not going to. I guess that's where INFJs and ENFJs differentiate too. - Tatl33

So much over thinking! I think if I could relax I'd probably be funnier, friendlier and potentially more charming. I'm not bad at flirting, and I think i pick up on hints that someone is flirting with me pretty easy. Unfortunately event he slightest of actions and words end up being over analyzed until the point where they make me paranoid sometimes. When i can finally step out of my head, It takes me a while to get back into normal conversation flow. I hardly ever make the first move, unless I'm completely certain that the result will be positive (but again because of my over thinking I'm never sure!). I try to be around them as much as possible so if they want to talk to me they can, but don't really initiate conversation as much. I tend to avoid staring because I think it has too much potential to seem creepy. I also avoid prolonged eye contact because that tends me make me feel uncomfortable haha (but I think that's just me). I work at a slow pace, but act out suddenly if I feel the moment is right and the feelings are requited. - Ljubavivino

I over-think and analyze everything about my crush and (I'm embarrassed to admit it) damn near act like an over-excitable puppy. I try to hide my feelings and play it cool, but that never seems to work out. I'm also clumsier then normal which sucks because I try really hard to seem physically powerful and admirable. I show off my intellectual and humorous side, but instead of being charming I probably over do it by being too intense. It's hard to dial it back when I feel so invigorated though. In summation I oddly enough become a flashy, albeit clumsy, show off-Kebachi

Usually awkward at first...not shy like I used to be, but awkward can be just as bad because I often say slightly odd things. Usually though if I see her frequently, conversation becomes less awkward and more natural.-TheINFJ

INFP
I'm obviously very shy as most INFPs are. I've heard most INFPs won't make the first move, they'll just give out subtle hints. It's difficult for me to take initiative, but if I feel strongly about it and am hopeful, I will almost always do something about it. No matter how weird that something is. We will go to drastic and often unordinary illogical measures for love.
Most INFPs develop feelings before they know the person very well. In this case I will shoot constant glances. If I'm getting to know you I will make small talk even though I abhor small talk (as most INFPs do.) If you're a friend I will enjoy your company until I just can't take it anymore and explode with a confession of love.
Most likely INFPs will try to give signs of their feelings because "I like you." - is a very difficult thing to say. You can also guarantee we will be 100% up-front and truthful in any kind of romantic situation. - Existentialismz

I will attempt to 'flirt' but the only person the flirting is obvious to is myself! And yes the frequent 'glances' are the definite give away, but I would also think of anything to start a conversation with, (which normally ends up being completely bizarre ) so there's a good clue too! - AnnieeBubble

I haven't had many deep crushes, but I can say this: At first, I try really hard to hide my feelings until I know the person really well, and then I slowly let my affection show. I smile and laugh a lot when I talk to my crush, but I think that I kind of do that to everyone... we always seem to gravitate towards each other when we're in the same room... and I glance in his direction a lot, but only if I'm sure he's not paying attention. If anyone asks me about my romantic feelings, I usually change the subject quickly unless I'm with someone that I trust completely, which is very rare.

So basically, I'm really slow to open up, but when I do I give warm signs and leave the rest up to the other person. Not the most efficient way... I hope I can overcome this, because I know not every guy is completely comfortable initiating things, but I'm not really comfortable showing anything more than friendly feelings at this point.

Most INFPs develop feelings before they know the person very well. In this case I will shoot constant glances. If I'm getting to know you I will make small talk even though I abhor small talk (as most INFPs do.) If you're a friend I will enjoy your company until I just can't take it anymore and explode with a confession of love.
Most likely INFPs will try to give signs of their feelings because "I like you." - is a very difficult thing to say. You can also guarentee we will be 100% up-front and truthful in any kind of romantic situation.-ShatteredHeart

INTP
I'm usually very hyper critical towards my crush and offstandish. Words don't come out of my mouth the same way they sound in my head and the tendency to second guess myself skyrockets. I suppose my hostility is a defence mechanism, but I warm up pretty quickly if she's friendly despite that fact (almost instantaneously if we share a mutual friend). - Noman Nescio

INTP here, and it depends on how familiar I am with the crush:
Unfamiliar: Either observe from afar, or try to talk to her. When I try to talk to her, my brain freezes, I lose all my wits and can't talk at all.
Familiar: Show no normal sign of attraction. However, I would endlessly make fun of her in a loving yet sarcastic way. Thus, I show my attraction by doing what a 3rd grade boy does, throw rocks at my crush until she notices me. Never works btw. - alphacat

Awkward as fuck, unless I know they like me too. - Dashing

Act? I don’t know how to act. Basically, I act different from normal–usually by avoiding. - Tom K

i usually wait and see who this person actually is. I think most of my crushes (or curiosity) start developing if the other person shows interest in me first, and it gets even stronger if we understand each other. I usually act like my regular self because I want to get to know them, be comfortable around each other, have fun, and laugh.-Peabody000

INTJ
When I'm around I guy I like I'm very observant and almost obsessively stalker-ish. I usually don't do the direct-approach especially if I'm not sure if he likes me or not. I watch him from afar, see what he likes, remember details about him. I usually can't keep his eye if I don't think he likes me, if he does like me, then I instinctively don't look away until he does. If we're sitting down in a room my gaze will flit over to his to see what he's doing/looking. No matter where he is/what he's doing I always know where he is/what he's up to. I will touch occasionally but only when I have absolute reason to. I generally won't sit next to him unless there's no other available seat, or he's the only person I know in that group. I've been tempted to do the cold-shoulder but I never have, simply because I want to be there for him when no one else is. I don't jump on every chance to talk to him, but I do tease/mock or pokingly make fun of him. It's a bonus when he does it back. If he does something like pick on his little sister I always abuse him verbally. (Feminism sticking it's head up) Really, the only way he would know is if I told him/he asked me. I try to be a trustworthy, reliable, stable and serious person yet have a foxy side I reveal sometimes. For me, mysterious is the way to go. I never reveal all about me but I'll ask him things about himself. Plus being around him makes me unusually happy, and I make an extra effort to reach out to people and be more interactive because of him. - VoiceOfSilver

I suppose INTJs avoid direct eye or any physical contact with the person and appear as if they do not like the person when they do. It's a complex feeling that is not easily understood, from what I've gathered. As well to the other types, I can't speak for them. I have seen variations that might vary and interrupt with the result.
- Intjmax

ENTJ

ENTP
I typically evaluate the situation and try to emphasize being confident, well-spoken, and humorous. Smiling often and genuinely is key, as well as being sincere in praise and positive comments. I'll often make physical contact with the person, look them in the eye, and gravitate towards them in any social situation. Even if I'm not in direct contact with the person, I'll be sure to situate myself where my crush can see/hear me in order to subconsciously ingrain my presence into her mind. I tend to be very flirty, and try to act like the perfect man who's intelligent, comedic, authentic, gentlemanly, and generally positive. - Goooseeey

I'm about as obvious as it gets when I have a crush on someone. I'm super flirty, I blush a lot, and I usually tend to look at them/search for them in the room. I usually don't make a lot of physical contact, because I'm kind of afraid they'll flinch or move away or something and I'll look like a weirdo. Also, I'm usually more feminine if I'm crushing on a guy, and more masculine if I'm crushing on a girl.-Morfinyon

I am energetic; I try to display my wit, humor and an infectious personality upfront (sometimes this comes off too strongly and scares them away). I alert my crush to my presence well in advance of actually enganing them by having a conversation with someone within their immediate vicinity, or walking by them a few times. My biggest downfall is sometimes I get caught up too much in what i'm doing and miss more subtle social cues. - Swelly
ENFP
Since I'm this type, I'll start! I am usually very friendly, and I try to remain so when chatting with the person I like. I can sometimes become more reserved though, which is easy to spot compared to my natural -they-think-I'm-flirting-but-I'm-really not attitude. Oh, and I stare... A LOT. - Maddygirl4932

Yes, I am usually friendly. Generally, I just try and be around that person a lot, although not to the point of, "Yeah, I'm totally stalking you." I don't necessarily flirt, either... Mainly, I try and get to know the person really well because I think they're so interesting. I tend to give that person more and listen more attentively to what they're saying. - JuliaBell

When I have a crush, it tends to happen without need for explanation or prior frame of reference, nothing to relate to except the feeling of total fascination and the good vibes the other person triggers in my soul. It goes beyond the belief that someone is really interesting or worthy of my attention. I tend to create 'possible worlds' in our conversations and see how much the person I have a crush on is willing to relate to it and develop it further. Any response will do, getting feedback is enough. If the person is willing to join me on a journey like that which basically comes out of the blue, then it gives me a chance to really get to know the other person and get a feel on what they consider important in life and what inspires them. There usually are no wrong answers, just possibilities that deserve further exploration. In my mind it tends to create a bubble that inflates the unexplainable feelings I have for the other person. The bubble usually bursts either when there's no more further space to explore or when the persons behavior eventually contradicts the fantasy world I thought we had constructed together. I tend to get carried away in situations like that. In my mind I expand on a dream world in which I lured the other person in. It happens a lot and I know it's a self-defeating approach but I can't help myself ... in case of a crush. - dab

I talk to everyone else in the room. I shut up and try to act casual around said person. When I work up the courage, I may say something... that will likely end up with me looking socially awkward. And so I retreat to shutting up. - n.yumikim

ENFJ
I usually know right away. theres just SOMETHING that my intuition processes before my brain takes fully comprehends my attraction and i waaaaaaaaaant!!! something is gonna happen. because it HAS TO HAPPEN. i see, and i want so if your gonna love-why not go all the way? do whatever it takes (but obviously without being creepy    i hold off my flirting until i assess the situation and the person. then i coyly become that. little by little i find out what the object of my affection likes and interersts are, slowly but surely weasel my way into their heart <3

ESFJ
I don't think we have many responses from us yet. I'm probably the worst representative for this question, because I'm terrible when it comes to romance. But I'm basically myself x 100, and if you know me, you'd know that my personality by itself is already a lot, so magnifying that even more makes things pretty intense.

ESFP

ESTP

ESTJ
When I find myself attracted or have a crush on someone I just make a point to spend more time with that person and be more attentive than I normally would. As a female I feel more comfortable if the man asks me out on a date but if things aren't progressing the way I would like I will ask them out if I think they are interested and are just to shy.


----------



## Miharu

INTJ - I just look, to be honest. If we are friends(?) then I might have a soft spot for the person, which I hope wouldn't be noticeable..


----------

